# aftermarket cruise control



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

emanning2 said:


> Rostra is brand name. I'm having difficulty finding a blue/yellow wire that goes to the ignition switch. Specifically it's accessing this area , the shroud that accesses this area is not coming off. Apparently there is 2 small screws that are not accessibly unless the steering wheel is removed. Don't want to disturb the aribag by doing that. Does anyone know where I can find a elec schematic so I know where this blue/yellow wire ends up? So maybe I can tie in at a different place. . Regards, Eric. ps the instructions to this rostra are minimal to say the least.


Adding Cruise Control
Rostra CC manual
Rostra Cruise Control for the Cruze 









Steering wheel swap?


How did you manage to add the cruise control? im looking to find a guide and unfortunately only found after market rostra. thank youu there are plenty of threads on here about the steering wheel swap. I believe you need to have a certain RPO code and a wire down to your ECM. Then something...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------

